
Why everything breaks at 25 employees - jevanish
https://getlighthouse.com/blog/company-growth-everything-breaks-25-employees/
======
edgarvaldes
>People start caring about their careers.

Well, why not? People always must care about their careers. It is a sane thing
to do. From the beginning.

~~~
sliverstorm
Especially when you look beyond the hubris of the word "career" and consider
that a very important part of "building a career" is growing your skills,
experience & knowledge. That's something both employee and employer should
want.

~~~
jevanish
I'm glad you all seem to have understood what I was getting at. I think you're
nailing it best, Silverstorm; career growth, long term goals, adding new
skills...I put them all in the same bucket.

In my experience, when you help people with their long term goals, even if
it's not their core job, you get a much more motivated team member.

I'm a big fan of what Reid Hoffman advocates for in the Alliance; work is a
two way relationship and if we treat it that way, and are honest about it, we
can all benefit more.

------
vonnik
The headline is kind of clickbaity, since what the author really says is that
everything breaks at 10-40 employees, which is much less useful as a
benchmark. I'm an early employee (no. 10 or so) at a very fast-growing startup
([https://www.futureadvisor.com](https://www.futureadvisor.com)).

We're now at about 45 people, and more than 50 including contractors.
Nothing's broken yet. We had to change, we did, we'll have to change again.

We have a product (online investment management) that we believe in, and two
founders who have created a great place to work. Sure, people are here because
it was a good career move and it's exciting to be in a growing company. But
they're also hear because they _like_ it. They like their teams. They like the
mission. It's fun. It's meaningful.

Maybe this startup is doing everything right. But maybe this article is
scaring people too much, as well.

